# ,        ?

## Red_angel

,       :   





 
       2007.
      ?

----------


## laithemmer

,   ͳ г  -!!   ...
     -  .
   .... 
 - Je t'aime  Moon...-    ))))

----------


## Mokka

-  Hugo Boss for Women,      2

----------


## aneisha

Nina Richi - Love in Paris
,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:))))))

----------


## laithemmer

,        ,   ͳ г  - Ͳ     ))))))))))))

----------


## nickeler

Davidoff Echo  ,    .  ,  ,    ..    !

----------


## Red_angel

> Davidoff Echo  ,    .  ,  ,    ..    !

   : *Bvlgari Aquamarine*, 2008 
 : , , . : ,  , , .  : , .

----------

light blue ()  DG -?

----------


## radi_elen

light blue ()  DG ---   ,    ...   ,      2004-2005 ,  ..     _  ...     ,     .............  ,     .... ,,

----------


## laithemmer

**,  -   .  ,  )))     /     -   .       ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Alien by Mugler.   .

   ,   .. -  ) 
     ,   ,     )

----------


## nickeler

> 

  Acqua Di Gioa - Armani.   

> ,   .. -

       .    ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

Burberry - Burberry Woman
Escada - Tropical Punch

----------


## nickeler

,  ,      "" -   :      ".    .

----------


## laithemmer

,  ....

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,         ... .         .

----------


## laithemmer

Nina Ricci  - L'Elixir

----------


## Sky

,     -  Invictus - Paco Rabanne,    ( ,    )  - La Vie Est Belle - Lancome

----------


## SemenSemenych

> __________________________________________________  _________________________________________
>         ,     ()
>           !

   ,   !         ,       .
..            .   k,   . -    
  , ,  .
      -   .
       ... ""   .         .   :   !                 .
 ,   (   ,    ).  ,          .     .
      ,    .
..      .     
     -       .
 ,                     .
  , , ,     .

----------


## Pentax

> ... ""   .         .   :   !                 .  ,   (   ,    ).  ,          .     .

   ?  ?    ,     ?   .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,     ?   .

  
    .
     ,     ()
1. ,      ,  ,   "" . 
     (        )   ,     ,  ,  .
2. ,     .   , .        jae    .
3.  .     ,      .
  .   .
        .        ,     .
 ,      ,       ,    ,    ,   (      na dondyshke,)  ,       .
  f,      .
 , , ,  , ...  , ?
.           ,      ,  . 4   .   ,  , .
,         (    ), ,  .  ,  ,  ,  .
,

----------


## Pentax

.   

> .           ,      ,  . 4   .   ,  , .

     ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,

  .    . 
           -.   ,    (    )    ,    . ,,       . ..    ,   ,     ,  ,      -         .
  ,    ? 
   ,         , ,          :   ,     !
     .   

> ...

   .    .    ,      -   ,         .  .
  ,  ,        L'Occitane -         "".
      ()        .
    ...   ,   ,    i  Issey Miyake L`Eau D`Issey

----------


## Lera

> .

    ,     .   "" - ,   ,  "" -,  " " - .

----------


## SemenSemenych

.  .  ,              .   ,      ,  
     ,  .       

> ,     .   "" - ,   ,  "" -,  " " - .

   - ?      . ,      .     ,   . ,      .
 ""  ,.. ,        .
          (Cuir de Russie Chanel)           -    .

----------


## Lera

> - ?

  ""  ,   ) ,    -   ,  . 
      ,   ""    ,    ))    )))

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?  ?    ,     ?   .

     ,       - .        .  ,          .

----------


## Lera

> 

    ,       "" )))

----------


## Sky

*SemenSemenych*,     http://hexagone.ua/     ?        http://www.parfums.cz/ http://www.parfumeria.ua/ -    ?

----------


## Pentax

.    .       40%        .    ,    "" (..   ),     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> *SemenSemenych*,     http://hexagone.ua/     ?        http://www.parfums.cz/ http://www.parfumeria.ua/ -    ?

      ,     ,   ?
    ,     .
, ,  .
   -   .
   ,      .
           .
      ,   .   ,  .
 ,,     ,  ... . 
    .
   -  .
  ,   ,     ,     .
  -  . 
  ,      .
      :    700   (  700 )
: . ,  . ,.
..       .  ,, ? 
               . .
    :    3  ( 300 )
: ,   .
, , ,   ,  3   .
      ,  :   ?
:    .
      ,     : 1480       .
       : .      .
  .
,   ,    , no poprowe,    ,    krutoj marki      
.

----------


## Sky

*SemenSemenych*,    Aqua Bvlgari  Acqua Di Gio -   ,  .         Davidoff Cool Water -          

> ,

  .
    ͳ La Vie Est Belle, Invictus.   ,    ,    .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ͳ La Vie Est Belle, Invictus.   ,    ,    .

       .       ,    .
   .
,   ,      ,

----------


## Sky

> ,  ,     ,

     )
  -  

> :
>  3609591098044 - 
> :  
>  : EAN-13

  http://portal.drako.com.ua/barcow/

----------


## Ekaterin-a

,   .  ,    .   -  . .........Ѩ.      -   .   .    ,       .      40%...                 .  ,          ,    .   ,      ....       . ...    . .....      .

----------



----------


## Sky

> 

         .      -          ,       ,  -  .
   - ,   '            .    ,       ( ),    "".        ...    ,  ,    ,      ,   ,   . 
..      !

----------


## Pentax

""?  ? ,    -   ,     .

----------


## Sky

> ""?

   ,  .   ,             (    볺),     ,    .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .

            ,   , ,        god,   
    -.  .
         , , ,    150-180  ( , ,  )

----------


## Pentax

> ,  .   ,             (    볺),     ,    .

       ""   ?    ?

----------


## Sky

> 

    ,  "".  

> ?

  .   ,   .

----------


## Ekaterin-a

> , , ,    150-180  ( , ,  )

   .        55  (50 )    -  80  ( 100) .   - 55  ( 50 ).      ,    ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,    ?

  , ,  !
    , .
- .      ,      .
       40 ,     ,    . 
  .

----------


## Karen

""   .   .
   Amouage Gold Woman
   :   

> ,      ,      ,    Gold Woman.    ,       ,      ,         .       , Amouage Gold Woman    ,    .
>        ,     ,     ,  ,     .
>  : , ,  .
>  : , , .
>  :  , , , , .
>  : 1983

          .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

,  ...

----------


## Karen

. .

----------


## laithemmer

> . .

   ,  ,    -    ?    ,         ?)   ,  ,      ... 
  2    ,  _

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,    -    ?    ,         ?)   ,  ,      ...

   " "        .  18       " ".

----------

.        ?

----------


## Karen

> .        ?

  ,    .     . 
   -   .  ,      .   
Mesmerize  AVON.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> AVON

  ...

----------

> ,    .     . 
>    -   .  ,      .

     ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    ?
   - Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme  Bvlgari AQVA Pour Homme.  ,   - Dunhill Black.

----------


## Karen

> Karen,    ?

     .  .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,     ,   ? г

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,     ,   ? г

   --  .   .     .

----------

Lanvin Eclat D`Arpege.

----------


## LOGR

-    .

----------


## Dracon

> Joliparfum,

     ?    125 , F 53  "Hot Couture"  149.94 . ?    ? ))))) 
PS: ,    6$ )))))

----------


## Karen

Givenchy ---149.94 .     

> PS: ,    6$ )))))

     "  5"..... 
    --  ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*, ,     .

----------


## Olia94

Lacoste Pour Femme,  )

----------


## Karen

Menard L'eau de Kasaneka   
 --  !!!         Shozo Shimada...

----------


## Sky

> Dior - Fahrenheit

       .   

> Yohji Homme Yohji Yamamoto

   
,   Christian Dior Dior Homme Sport 2012, Armand Basi Wild Forest, Lacoste Essential, Yves Saint Laurent La Nuit de L'Homme   

> Menard L'eau de Kasaneka

----------

.
 Elige

----------


## Elenalevich

Dior.     ,  ,  - 7  .

----------



----------


## M-Bojko

Royal Parfums,  .    ,   )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... ,       , ,  ,    .      ,         ...    .         ,  , ... *By Kilian Straight to Heaven, White Cristal*

----------


## Ljusinda

oblique. .

----------

.    dolce gabbana light blue

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> dolce gabbana

----------

,

----------

